# Cooper .204 Report



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally got out today to shoot the Cooper .204 and I'm impressed. Unbelievable group of 3. Group size 0.264 smallest to the largest 0.689  I think I'm going to like this rifle. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

C'mon Al, you gotta give a better report than that!

Where are the pictures and report on the trigger pull and so on? You cant leave me hangin' here like that!!!

I bet shooting that Cooper was like heaven on earth! 8) 

BTW, what kind of optics did you end up putting on it? And how many .204s do you own now?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have a trigger pull guage, so I'll guess about 1.5 lbs. This one makes 3 .204's. 2 Savages (FV and LRPV). Optics I chose was a Weaver :shock: T36. Straight 36 power with a dot . I like it. The Cooper is the Phoenix Model with the synthetic stock with the buick holes and black and red spider web pattern. Mounts are Lupes from the Cooper factory and I put on Lupe rings. Stainless barrell at 26 inches. I'm shooting Hornady V-Max 32 grainers. Winchester brass. Small rifle primers (any brand I can find). Powder is Hodgdon H322. In the powder ladder test I went from 25.75 - 27.5 in .25 grain increments showing no stress. Is that better ? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al, is that 0.264 of a foot or an inch? :?:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al, is that 0.264 of a foot or an inch? :?:


You must be thinking of a Remington if it were .264 of a foot. I shoot Savages and now a Cooper. I think in parts of an inch. :O//: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:

A Cooper is a fine firearm, I'm jealous.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Finally! I've been waiting on this report for awhile now.

I knew it would be a shooter.. 

Fine firearms indeed. I told myself I'd only own one Cooper, then came a second, now I'm considering a third (.204). :shock: 

I bet your Savages will see a little less "fire time" now that Mr. Cooper is in town! :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I switch every 50 rounds on a dog hunt. 250 rounds (5 rifles) then lunch and a beverage and a cleaning. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I switch every 50 rounds on a dog hunt. 250 rounds (5 rifles) then lunch and a beverage and a cleaning. :mrgreen:


That's quite a workout Al !!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":2po3lrf2]I switch every 50 rounds on a dog hunt. 250 rounds (5 rifles) then lunch and a beverage and a cleaning. :mrgreen:


That's quite a workout Al !!! [/quote:2po3lrf2]

Yeah, that beverage gets a little heavy. :roll: :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

**** Al, that's a shooter you have there!! My .204ruger is by far my best shooter. I did very little work on it and it shoots similar groups as your. It's not nearly as nice as a Cooper though. Post a picture of that beauty.


----------

